
Found: A plane wreck that could solve a 50-year-old mystery - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-46624382
======
WalterBright
"I don't think he was this drunk guy who couldn't fly. In fact I don't think
he could have been that drunk to fly for as long as he managed to."

Mechanics have been known to get in and take off in planes before. But they
can't land them. Knowing how the controls work and the mechanics of flight is
good enough to get into the air, as the airplane will take off pretty much by
itself. But landing is a whole 'nother story.

Once you're in the air, you're a dead man.

There was one in Seattle a few months ago.

~~~
improbable22
Sometimes you survive, like Taffy Holden:

[http://www.historicracer.com/aviation/accidental-fighter-
pil...](http://www.historicracer.com/aviation/accidental-fighter-pilot/)

Not drunk, and not just a mechanic, but still!

~~~
froh
> First I should explain that I was a qualified pilot, even although I was an
> R.A.F. Engineer Branch officer.

That for sure helped a bit...

------
walrus01
1969 Hansard: [https://api.parliament.uk/historic-
hansard/commons/1969/jun/...](https://api.parliament.uk/historic-
hansard/commons/1969/jun/12/united-states-aircraft-unauthorised)

------
dsfyu404ed
Granted that it's new years eve and I haven't exactly avoided alcohol but that
conversation between the pilot and his wife was hard to listen to.

------
keithpeter
I found the use of oral evidence from fishermen and dredger crews to narrow
possible search areas interesting.

------
unnouinceput
Cool story. Now I bet that if indeed was shot down we'll never hear that.
Either they will stop their investigation or it will become part of a secret
for another 50 years

